# Printing from wine application



## cellini (Feb 25, 2016)

I am trying to print from a wine application on a FreeBSD machine, when i try to print i get 
	
	



```
fixme:winspool:WINSPOOL_EnumPrintersW We don't handle PRINTER_ENUM_CONNECTIONS
```
 i guess this is a wine issue so i tried to read the winehq and there i found 

"
*4.3.4. Printers*
Wine can interact directly with the local CUPS printing system to find the printers available on your system. Configuring printers with Wine is as simple as making sure your CUPS configuration works. Wine still needs the *lpr* command (from CUPS), when printing a document.

If you do not use CUPS, the old BSD-Printing system is used:


All Printers from /etc/printcap are installed automatically in Wine.


Wine needs a PPD file for every Printer (generic.ppd comes with Wine).


The *lpr* command is called when printing a document

"

so i built a new port adding CUPS into the MAKEFILE but the same issue repeats itself.

If i understand the winehq it should just work? i have cups printers installed.
I am sorry if this tread is misplaced


----------

